# Mac Quite Cute launch



## Shalex (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey, does anyone know the launch date for the Quite Cute LE?
  	On the first page is only the launch date for surf Babe.
  	I found two "dates" the first said april, the second may, but the US launch is only april 7th, so when does it start in Germany and if it's may, does it mean the 1, or more precisley the 2. because the 1. is a holliday in Germany?
  	Thx for your help, I'm new to everything MAC and from the last LE's I almost got nothing I wanted becouse I was late.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2011)

sadly i am not sure on german release dates, but for the uk quite cute is the first thursday in april and surf baby is the first thursday in may


----------



## 27dots (Mar 22, 2011)

does anyone know what the prices for the blushes and the quad in this collection will be in the uk? thanks


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 22, 2011)

27dots said:


> does anyone know what the prices for the blushes and the quad in this collection will be in the uk? thanks



 	Quads are usually about £32 and blushes (if the regulat size, which i'm sure they are) are £17


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Quads are usually about £32 and blushes (if the regulat size, which i'm sure they are) are £17


	yup that is right. all quite pricey after the vat increase!


----------



## heliumhead (Mar 28, 2011)

soo, if the release is the first thursday of april (the 7th), does anybody know if the pro stores usually put things out earlier like they do in the states? i'll be in london until the 4th and would love to get some stuff from the collection with my pro discount as i don't normally have access to a pro store..

  	oh, and if you have any other (make up) shopping tips, feel free to share! i'm definitely hitting up the illamasqua store!

  	thanks for any help!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 29, 2011)

shopping tips for london?! TOPSHOP OXFORD STREET!


----------

